# Does anyone want to acutally become a bodybuilder



## enomike (Jul 16, 2007)

I hear bodybuilding is awesome because you lose fat and get muscle tell me what you think.  :bow:


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 16, 2007)

I was seriously into body building when i was in highschool. I had lost a lot of weight and could flex every muscle group. I can still make my boobs bounce when flexing my pecks and that freaks my husband out  

I do want to get back into it again when i turn my son's playroom into a gym. It's super fun to challenge your strength and watch it increase over time


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Enomike:
I guess - your post is really many questions...I agree with HottiMegan and also enjoy the positive health benefits that I receive from bodybuilding/strength training. However, that is a huge difference between incorporating the training as part of a lifestyle vs.competitive bodybuilding and what that involves. I've listed some earlier threads where this subject has been discussed before - check out the posts in the various threads for links of interest. 

Hi HottiMagan: 

What kind of gym equipment are you planning to get? 

=======================================================

Weights and Strength
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24114&highlight=bodybuilding


Lifting Weights

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22047&highlight=bodybuilding


Flexibility & Strength

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23072&highlight=Pushups


I Know it may be a Taboo Subject on the Boards
[some great post in this Thread on Bodybuilding without Weights - Cheap Sources of Nutrition etc. etc.]

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20860&highlight=Bodyweight+Exercises


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 16, 2007)

I have a free weight bench.. I have a curl bar, dumbells (the kind that you can slide whatever weights you want on) and a barbell and about 300lbs in various weights. I find that does the trick for me and since i have no money for a gym right now, it'll do. I took several classes on body building and i learned most of my stuff with free weights.

(at one point i benched 190lbs and legpressed 450..that's with three sets of 10 reps)


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 16, 2007)

Megan:

Yep "free weights" is the route to go. You can get plenty strong with the stuff that you have at home. 

Now given the fact that you might not have the benefit of a spotter and if you want to train "heavy" you might want to utilize heavy dumbbells (just make sure those collars are on tight) especially,when you begin loading the dumbbells to 50lbs and up....


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 16, 2007)

yeah safety first. If i'm going to be loading big weights, i'll always have hubby near by to help me out. Dumbells have an amazing range of motion over a barbell. I think i averaged 35lbs with the dumbells at my peak. I did some more range of motion stuff with them too


----------



## love dubh (Jul 18, 2007)

I've started strength-training recently, and even just a week had me feeling a difference. Maybe it was just my imagination . The bit of work that I've done has made me aware of how my muscles work in concert to perform a movement. I take great enjoyment now in how my body works, which I was oblivious of before. 

I jut have to learn to do a squat without falling on my ass!


As per forums, the ones I've found for strength-training looked intimdating! Talking of anabolic steroids and all sorts of suppliments, shakes, etc...Very overwhelming. Perhaps I will have more luck in the LJ communities.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 18, 2007)

enomike said:


> I hear bodybuilding is awesome because you lose fat and get muscle tell me what you think.  :bow:



Yesterday you posted about wanting to be force-fed so that you would gain weight. 

Which is it? So far everything you've posted looks like troll to me and a lot of other people, because your posts don't make any sense.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 18, 2007)

love dubh said:


> As per forums, the ones I've found for strength-training looked intimdating! Talking of anabolic steroids and all sorts of suppliments, shakes, etc...Very overwhelming. Perhaps I will have more luck in the LJ communities.


That sounds more like strength-training only as it applies to bodybuilding. I have a suspicion that's not exactly what you're going for.


----------



## love dubh (Jul 20, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> That sounds more like strength-training only as it applies to bodybuilding. I have a suspicion that's not exactly what you're going for.



I dunno, man. Maybe I want a manface? And a manbod. Hawt.


----------

